# RedPorts



## aragon (Jan 29, 2012)

In case you missed the news about RedPorts, here's my appreciative punt after having just tried it.  Amazing new service for porters wanting to test their ports on various targets and don't have the time/resources to setup an extensive tinderbox.

Compliments to the chef(s)!


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice... Thanks for sharing info


----------



## aragon (Jan 29, 2012)

Just a quick FYI that isn't covered in the docs...

If you just signed up and are scratching your head at your missing SVN repo - new accounts have to be administratively activated manually which will take a bit of time.


----------



## glocke (Jan 30, 2012)

aragon said:
			
		

> compliments to the chef(s)!



Full ACK +1


----------



## jake (Feb 2, 2012)

This is a great new service!

The RedPorts infrastructure code has also been released which I've been using as inspiration for my own tinderbox project :e


----------



## Cthulhux (Apr 15, 2015)

What happened to RedPorts? Just wanted to give it a second run for a port upgrade, and it's quite gone?


----------



## glocke (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks like decke is rebuilding it from scratch, the github page has quite some activity for the last days. See also this Thread 49415.


----------



## Cthulhux (Apr 15, 2015)

Ah, thanks.


----------

